# Spare carrier for waste water



## utree (Aug 12, 2010)

Does any one carry a separate waste container for disposing grey water when there is no motorhome service pont. If so is it possible to store the receptical uder the van in some way? Need help!.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We carry our old caravan waste master with us as we prefer to dump the waste then to travel with it on board.

Could in theory store it under van but as we have a garage etc we use that. We also used to carry a simply black plastic can which worked just aswell but was very limited in its capacity.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We did buy a big black jerry can with a side and a top hole for use in winter when we were advised to let the waste water run freely rather than risk it freezing in the tank under the van.

Unfortunately our van is a low chassis model and we could not get the container under the drain so it has not been a lot of use. If we can't get to the service point to empty the waste water we use a washing up bowl - we can't even get a bucket under the drain.

We sometimes take the jerry can away when we are on a no-facilities site and empty the tank into the washing up bowl and then pour it into the jerry can for a less sloshy trip to the waste water disposal point !

Simpler really to get a Wastemaster which is very thin and designed to go under the van but they take up quite a lot of room inside as you travel. Expensive too by comparison with a washing up bowl and bucket.

If you're going to get an external waste container then do measure carefully ( and, remember- as I did not- water wont flow up a pipe !)

G


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

It really depends on what we're doing. In a fortnight we're going on a rally for an organisation I'm a member of. We'll be static for four days so I take my Wastemaster and slip it under the 'van and wheel it to a disposal point every day. Much better than messing about with buckets.

For filling the fresh water I make a few journeys with a large watering can every day.

However, the Wastemaster is left over from my tugging days so I didn't have to buy one and I've a huge garage to store it in. You can put it in the shower/loo whilst travelling if you've no garage.

If however we're touring for two or three weeks and constantly moving I don't bother taking it.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> We did buy a big black jerry can with a side and a top hole for use in winter when we were advised to let the waste water run freely rather than risk it freezing in the tank under the van.
> 
> Unfortunately our van is a low chassis model and we could not get the container under the drain so it has not been a lot of use. If we can't get to the service point to empty the waste water we use a washing up bowl - we can't even get a bucket under the drain.
> 
> ...


Grizzly, your waste water situation is exactly the same as ours! Low drainage point that will only take a washing up bowl under it and a bucket to tip the water into. We also have the large two-holed jerry can that doesn't quite fit under, unless we are on a bit of a slope.

We had got to the point of not bothering to take the jerry can with us but at the last CL we stayed at it would have been helpful, along with the Lidl shopping trolley wheels. The waste water drainage point was situated in an awkward position, some distance uphill, so the bucket routine was a real drag, even shared between the two of us.

Chris


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

We've recently started to use a waste master and travel with it in the van, Autotrail Sarasota so space is no problem. 

But you've now set me thinking as there's loads of room underneath


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

We use the Wastemaster and watering can routine with our setup


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Maybe something like this could be modified if you have low hight under the drain.

http://tinyurl.com/25socpq


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Maybe something like this could be modified if you have low hight under the drain.


Thanks for the link . I suspect though that it might need supporting (in a washing up bowl ) and might collapse and so provide an effective seal to the water backs up into the tank.

We have 2 redundant trolleys- one used once and found to be too small-wheeled to cope on a field and the other not man enough for the job. My OH uses the wire basket on his bike to carry the loo cassette- almost designed for the job- but we bumble on with bucket and washing up bowl for waste water when we are on a site for more than a couple of days.

We've got space in the shower to carry it all but it is all in front of the toilet and, when you stop for a loo break, it involves a lot of shifting of cargo so I like to keep the shower room as empty as possible ( I wish !)

The OP might also note that emptying the waste water tank is also dependant on the slope of the van and where the ramps are so, if you find the gauge reads FULL and are convinced you've emptied the tank, then this is usually the reason.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We use a Fiamma Roll-Tank see here
It holds 23 litres which is about our daily use. By emptying daily and replacing 20 litres in the fresh water tank we can achieve a fairly good balance.
Small enough to go under a low chassis most times and to be carried in the bathroom when moving. Has a folding handle and wheels for convenience.

Also has a small outlet hidden underneath for clandestine emptying while wheeling along. :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> some-where-in-oxford said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe something like this could be modified if you have low hight under the drain.
> ...


Our Lidl's trolley, £12.99, is fine. Having no garage we also carry such things in the shower/loo. In the case of the trolley the wheels go in the shower and are left underneath the motorhome when pitched. It's been very useful for taking the cassette to the dump, strapped on with a couple of bungies. We keep the shopping bag part folded in the overcab storage area and it's sometimes used with the wheels to take washing to the laundry.

When people go on about how much better, easier, more pleasant it is to shower and wash-up in their own motorhome than in camp site facilities I often wonder about their ease of waste water dumping, and whether they would feel the same if they had our (otherwise much loved) van.

Chris


----------



## Justmayb (Sep 30, 2010)

*Fresh water tank - Starfire*

:roll: Is it just us or is the fresh water tank on the Starfire smaller than others? We had, up until recently, a Talbot Camelot which stored enough fresh water for a weekend. With the Starfire it barely lasts a couple of days and that's with us using campsite shower facililties. Incidentally we also take bottled water for making tea and actually drinking. We have checked for leaks but cannot find any. Has anyone else encountered this problem? Thanks


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We used to use a collapsable bucket, bought from tesco for a £1. It got a bit worn and couldn't find them in tesco since. We ended up buying a waste master, which had the problem with the height if used in the standard way, so we turned it around and put the thin end under and the prop it up with some beach pebbles to ensure use of capacity. It works for us and saves having to empty the bucket, sometimes twice daily. It does take up loads of space but we were never capable of lining up the waste pipe with the drain and the majority flowed everywhere other than down the hole.

Regards

Karen


----------



## Justmayb (Sep 30, 2010)

*FRESH water*

Thanks Karen but it is not the waste water that is causing us problems. It is the Fresh water tank that is not large enough. Unlike our old Talbot which easily stored enough for a weekend but this one only does the washing up, washing - not showers. We also buy bottled water for tea etc and drinking. What a bind to have to be carting around fresh and waste water every other day! Not so convenient when you are in Europe. Thanks anyway.


----------

